# Hamster wheels for hedgehogs?



## HarryHedgepig (Aug 10, 2016)

Hi,
I’m going to adopt a lovely, spiky hog all of my own. I have always loved the little creatures and think I will have a good home for one.

I want to make sure the little fella is going to be well taken care of and so I’ve been looking into the best way to spoil him – making sure he has a comfortable house to relax and play in. I have a good idea of the cage itself but want to make sure there is enough entertainment for exercise. I’ve seen a lot of hamster wheels for sale online but wasn’t sure about the size of them.

Does anyone here have experience of providing hamster wheels for hedgehogs, whether the size is right and whether they actually use them?

Thanks for any advice you can give!


----------



## Prue (Feb 20, 2016)

A hamster wheel is way too small for a hedgehog, but your thoughts are definitely on the right track. A wheel is an essential part of your hedgehogs's exercise, and needs to be in the cage at all times. The wheel needs to be big, have a smooth running surface, and preferably be easy to clean because it will be used and pooped on every single night.

There are really only a couple of options when it comes to wheels. The best (in my opinion, anyways) is the Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel. These wheels are made specifically for hedgehogs, are easy to clean, and are even adjustable. They are silent, too. These only cost a little bit ore than pet store brands but are really worth it. Here is the website:
http://www.carolinastormhedgehogs.com/storm-bucket-wheel.html

If for some reason buying online isn't an option for you the other acceptable running wheel is the 12 inch comfort wheel sold at most pet stores. It's safe, but it's loud, lousy to clean, and isn't made to last. They might be a few dollars cheaper, but when you have to pay to replace it after breaking it really isn't worth it.

Some people also buy saucer style wheels for their hedgehogs, but most commecially available are very badly made. Hedgehogs love them, but from experience I can tell you that buying a new wheel every month isn't much fun. They are also harder to clean than the Carolina Storm Bucket Wheel.

There are many other things to think about when considering to adopt a hedgehog. The main being heating (they need temps around 74-78), space (4+ feet, the more the better), and veterinary care (a minimum $200 vet fund is recommended). You will also want to check that there is a good, ethical breeder in your area. Hedgehogs bought at pet stores are much more likely to develop health issues due to careless breeding for profit.

The great news is that you have come to the right place! This forum has all of the information you will ever need, and is a great place to do some research. I would highly recommend reading all of the threads on hedgehogs to get a feel for what you are getting into. They really are extremely interesting pets, but often people come into ownership unprepared. Good luck, and I hope this answers your questions. Sorry about the length of this post, I got carried away...


----------



## HarryHedgepig (Aug 10, 2016)

HarryHedgepig said:


> Hi,
> I'm going to adopt a lovely, spiky hog all of my own. I have always loved the little creatures and think I will have a good home for one.
> 
> I want to make sure the little fella is going to be well taken care of and so I've been looking into the best way to spoil him - making sure he has a comfortable house to relax and play in. I have a good idea of the cage itself but want to make sure there is enough entertainment for exercise. I've seen a lot of hamster wheels for sale online but wasn't sure about the size of them.
> ...


Thanks for your help with these questions! Much appreciated


----------

